# Starting with a Personal trainer



## mel149 (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi I've  contacted a personal trainer at my local gym. I wanna start taking a few sessions see How I go. I've been bulking for quite some time now I weigh 71kg I'm a female and looking to harden up and get lean now. So I've contacted him saying I need a personal trainer lol he hasn't responded. Fuk the world. I've never been with one before, how do I make my approach? Can someone get back to me thanks.


----------



## whyt.dread (Mar 4, 2016)

the pt's at my gym are a holes. only care about money and not your progress, try to find a gym buddy for a while and as you're working out take notice of the p.t.'s working with people. if you see one that you like tell him/her you've noticed them working with their clients and would like a session


----------



## Seeker (Mar 4, 2016)

Fitness is pretty big down there. I'm sure there are plenty of resources available to you in finding a trainer. You're not looking hard enough.


----------



## mel149 (Mar 4, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Fitness is pretty big down there. I'm sure there are plenty of resources available to you in finding a trainer. You're not looking hard enough.


Actually I've only just thought to take one on. I've been training alone for 3 years and thought it's about time I needed a bit of training advice. I found one at my local gym that I like I've contacted him so he'll be back in touch with me shortly. Thanks.
Mel.


----------



## mel149 (Mar 4, 2016)

whyt.dread said:


> the pt's at my gym are a holes. only care about money and not your progress, try to find a gym buddy for a while and as you're working out take notice of the p.t.'s working with people. if you see one that you like tell him/her you've noticed them working with their clients and would like a session


I found that some arnt even focused on their clients. That really pisses me off.


----------



## Lilo (Mar 4, 2016)

No manual on "how to approach a personal trainer"  
He should ask you a few questions, and also tell you what to expect. Let him talk, then ask whatever you need regarding his professional background. Discuss your goals and see if he asks about your health or medical history. That's a deal breaker for me. 

Always remember the reason why you are hiring him. It is a contract but it is also based on trust. If I can't trust him, I walk away. Because once I know what I need to know, and he/she does, and we start, I would trust in his skills and better judgement over mine. That's the whole point of it.

There are some pretty shitty trainers out there, and some real good ones. Can't know much in advance. Talk to him and see how it goes.


----------



## mel149 (Mar 4, 2016)

Lilo said:


> No manual on "how to approach a personal trainer"
> He should ask you a few questions, and also tell you what to expect. Let him talk, then ask whatever you need regarding his professional background. Discuss your goals and see if he asks about your health or medical history. That's a deal breaker for me.
> 
> Always remember the reason why you are hiring him. It is a contract but it is also based on trust. If I can't trust him, I walk away. Because once I know what I need to know, and he/she does, and we start, I would trust in his skills and better judgement over mine. That's the whole point of it.
> ...


Thanks babe I will.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 4, 2016)

If he's working at the gym you already train at, ask if you can peak with a couple of his existing clients. See what kind of shape they're in, how long they've been working with him and how satisfied they are with their progress. Ask them about his approach to training & then you can make a more educated decision.


----------



## Uncle manny (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm a trainer and I work at a pt studio and a power house gym. Like nble said, check this guy out. A lot of trainers do only care about the money and it can be evident. Have a list of questions you'd like answered pertaining to your goals, his training background, and what you'd like to get out of training with him. You'll get a good feel if he's some one you'd like to work with.


----------



## mel149 (Mar 8, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> If he's working at the gym you already train at, ask if you can peak with a couple of his existing clients. See what kind of shape they're in, how long they've been working with him and how satisfied they are with their progress. Ask them about his approach to training & then you can make a more educated decision.


I've been at that gym for six months now. I've only really watched him train the obese ppl. But for a pt he is handsome lol not that it matters but I had a one on one consultation with him yesterday he did ask me about my goals. I showed him a picture of what I wanted and he spoke about how hes going to train different muscle groups in order for me to achieve that. He also spoke to me about coming to training more often than I do. Lately I've been away from the gym off and on and I think he's picked up on it. I use to train 7days 2x a day but I've been really giving my body a break. I've cut that out abit it was only because I had abit of catching up to do. So far I'm where I'm supposed to be at  at  the moment so that's why I need abit of personal advice.  He definitely knows what he's speaking about I know that for sure because of his figure as well. So I've signed up with him for now just for  once a week. He is quite pricey for 45 minutes he charges $65.


----------



## bigben66 (Mar 8, 2016)

Find a PT who lives and breathes the lifestyle... watch how he works with other clients and read his enthusiasm in his body language...

Also see if they follow a generic plan - or whether their sessions are personalized for individual goals... you need someone who is going to make you everything you want to be, and for that to happen, they have to listen to your objectives and consider your history.

Don't accept second best, if you get a bad vibe from the individual, hold out for the right one. And in the meantime workout at a high intensity yourself.

Good luck
BigBen


----------



## mel149 (Mar 15, 2016)

bigben66 said:


> Find a PT who lives and breathes the lifestyle... watch how he works with other clients and read his enthusiasm in his body language...
> 
> Also see if they follow a generic plan - or whether their sessions are personalized for individual goals... you need someone who is going to make you everything you want to be, and for that to happen, they have to listen to your objectives and consider your history.
> 
> ...


That moment you realise when personal trainers lie what do you do. You masterdate. Lmoa and you know their full of shit but u still train with them.

that ugly moment.


----------



## Go Away (Mar 15, 2016)

There's three personal trainers at my gym who agree that you should never go parallel or below on squats because it's "bad for your knees." Two others say deadlifts are bad for your back. Another was trying to get me to do his "program" which was all machine work, full body daily bullshit. I told him I was a powerlifter - he said "to each his own."

Just because they have a uniform doesn't mean they know a damn thing. I have no clue how some of these people get hired... 

Ask the trainer questions you know the answers to... See what they say. I bet the majority give the wrong answer. Sometimes a random person will come up to me and give me advice. I'll start picking their brain to see how much they know, never letting them know I think they're wrong. It's funny how much someone will tell you if you are hesitant to disagree...


----------

